
Meta-study finds robust sex differences in children’s toy preferences - frigfog
http://www.psypost.org/2017/12/study-finds-robust-sex-differences-childrens-toy-preferences-across-range-ages-countries-50488
======
toAnswerIt
“Feminism as a movement for political and social equity is important, but
feminism as an academic clique committed to eccentric doctrines about human
nature is not. Eliminating discrimination against women is important, but
__believing that women and men are born with indistinguishable minds is not
__. Freedom of choice is important, but ensuring that women make up exactly 50
percent of all professions is not. And eliminating sexual assaults is
important, but advancing the theory that rapists are doing their part in a
vast male conspiracy is not.”

~ STEVEN PINKER

------
frigfog
Google would fire those scientists.

